# Manheim help please



## savvym3 (Jan 3, 2007)

2006 X5 3.0 with 36K, Nav, cold weather pkg, heated steering, rear climate pkg, Xenon

Black/Truffle brown

Many Thanks!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Auction Values

Sale Prices for Week Ending May 24, 2009.

2006 BMW X5 3.0i

Above Average: $26,046 - Mileage: 22,194
Average: $22,630 - Mileage: 43,619
Below Average: $19,214 - Mileage: 65,044

Total Sold: 274

Keep in mind vehicles sold at auction have incurred expenses for reconditioning, transportation, and auction run/sell fees.

These expenses need to be taken into consideration when placing a value on a vehicle you are looking to buy/sell.

Use *"Drive It Now"* to see instant lease and loan payments.

Visit *FrontRowCars.com* if you are looking to buy or sell one. We can also search auction run lists and buy it for you at wholesale.


----------

